# Coconut Oil!!



## Roupa

Because I use coconut oil instead of moisturising cream, I decided to use it on my boy Ziggy after his shower .... oh my God what a transformation!! His white and apricot fur took on another life and Ziggy was left shining and with the most softest coat ever!! 

I having been sharing this little pearl of wisdom to all dog owners/walkers I meet in the park and so I just had to share it here too. Please give it a go and let me know your thoughts, and if you're blown away with the after effect of your precious treasure's coat after, then please spread the word too. 

Why invest in all these expensive lotions and potions when you've got the elixir of grooming in your kitchen?!

I also take a teaspoon, heat it on the gas burner and then take a dollop of coconut oil and because the spoon is hot the oil melt, which I then add to his raw food together with any fruit and veg.


----------



## TombRaider

I love coconut oil. I've used coconut oil on my hair and also to remove makeup. I've never thought about using it on my rabbit (not actually a rabbit...that's her nickname)


----------



## Wendy07

I've heard of people feeding their dogs coconut oil but did you rub it in the coat? Out of interest which one do you use.


----------



## Cat 53

Not used coconut oil on their coats, but they do get a teaspoon each daily and I do use it to clean their teeth with, plus I mix it with bicarbonate to clean my teeth. It's fabulous stuff!


----------



## Roupa

The coconut oil I used is mixed with Argan oil and so I squeeze some in the palm of my hands and then rub it on Ziggy's coat and it really conditions it. Please try it as you'll be amazed at the condition of your dog's fur after.


----------



## Roupa

Please do give it a try and you'll be amazed at the results...


----------



## Roupa

I use an organic coconut oil that I buy at Costco to use for cooking but I take some out and mix it with Argan oil to use on myself and also on Ziggy. You can get it in any good health shop but mind you, it doesn't have to be an expensive organic one to use on your dog...


----------



## barkley

There are more than a hundred benefits of coconut oil, for both human and our furbabies. I have been using it and I'm so happy with it. It also reduces smelly coat and bad breath, just so you know.


----------



## Wendy07

Great stuff this is going on the shopping list


----------



## Annabellam

I also love coconut oil. Been using it on my pet for the last year. I use it on his food and on his skin. I love the results either way. It really helps in maintaining a smooth coat, very attractive in the end.


----------



## manyana

Thank you , Thank you, Thank you, another problem solved within minutes on here. x


----------



## Lorina

I am a great fan of coconut oil and I alternate between argan/coconut. These are the best things I have found for my cockapoo's coat (and I've had a go at so many products). It is also stress free for my poo - no spraying. I use it on a dry coat and rub the oil in my hands until it melts and then rub it into the coat from back to front. My cockapoo is 8 months old and his adult coat is coming through. Consequently he does tend to matt easier now (he is going to be quit curly) and his coat is also shedding a little. I am convinced the coconut oil helps keep the matts at bay. So glad I found out about it.


----------



## Hazel foulston

I now this is an old thread but I found coconut oil very good to keep Ruby’s ears clean.


----------

